# Two pounds of good munchies



## crazymoon (Jun 25, 2015)

I cut up 6+ pounds of bottom round steak to smoke and then dehydrate .I forgot to take pics of the process as I was doing ribs and ABTs'. Here are a few  money shots though-two hours of pecan pellets with the AMNPS and then off to the dehydrator as I needed  the smoker. Ended up with 2 pounds of goodies.













P1010030.JPG



__ crazymoon
__ Jun 25, 2015


















P1010031.JPG



__ crazymoon
__ Jun 25, 2015





  













P1010032.JPG



__ crazymoon
__ Jun 25, 2015


----------



## driedstick (Jun 25, 2015)

Nice I was just thinking of doing some this weekend. 

What flavor did you do??

DS


----------



## crazymoon (Jun 26, 2015)

driedstick said:


> Nice I was just thinking of doing some this weekend.
> 
> What flavor did you do??
> 
> DS


DS, here  is the recipe from an earlier post sir .

Heres' my favorite recipe for 5 pounds:

2 Tblspn salt

1tsp cure #1

2tsp chili powder

1 Tblspn black pepper

1Tblspn white pepper

1 Tblspn garlic powder

1 cup less sodium soy sauce

1 cup Worcestershire sauce

3 cups cold water

1 small V8 juice

1 Tblspn onion powder

2 swirls of molasses

1 Tblspn red pepper flakes

This recipe is from Eldon Cutlips book with some additions from me tweaking his recipe .


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 26, 2015)

Tasty looking Jerky. I have used  that recipe before and it is good. I like to use a spicy V8 or Bloody Mary mix instead of the regular V8!


----------



## driedstick (Jun 26, 2015)

Looks good thanks, 

DS


----------

